# Choosing a unique paint color



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

So as I'm sure we all do in our restorations, I have been agonizing over what color I am going to paint my 70 GTO. Once I finish my quarter panel swap it shouldn't be long before I'm ready to shoot color. At first I was sticking to original 70 GTO colors. Orbit was my top choice for a while. And while it is very unique to the automotive world, it's one of the most recognized colors on a 70 GTO. Then I was leaning towards Atoll Blue. But it seems no one mixes it correctly these days. I've seen Atoll blue GTO's that had a greenish sheen to them, and some that almost looked purple. So I don't wanna gamble with that.Then when I decided that I don't care about what the die hard Poncho boys would say, I started looking at non-factory color options. My stipulations were: Unique (likely never going to see another 70 GTO with that particular color), Mean (one look and the opposing driver ruins his or her upholstery), and Gorgeous at the same time. I think I found a winner. Huntington Blue Pearl. I couldn't find a picture of a single GTO with it (or Pontiac for that matter), so it will be unique, and this Chevelle I found certainly looks gorgeous, but at the same time it looks like it will chew you up and spit you out. The 442 looks great too but the white top and stripes takes the mean factor away in my opinion. With the sharp body lines of a 70 GTO, I think the contrast will really make the color pop. Thoughts? Comments? Criticism?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got a Jaguar XK8 with Sapphire Blue that is very close to that color. Really like that color when it is shined up. Good choice in my opinion. Matt


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I really like that shade, classy and beautiful. Would look great on a 70 GTO. 

Are you going to give it the Judge "appearance package" with stripes and spoiler? Love the look of the 70 Judge front and rear spoilers. I would add some blue Judge stripes and you'd have a winner. :Scottwax1:


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Haven't gotten that far yet. It will have black grilles, maybe black hood scoops. Front spoiler if I can afford it. Already have a rear spoiler. If I do stripes I'll try to do something different with them as well. Ideas?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My father had a body shop and he perfected the color Candy Apple Red. He painted many show cars and bikes that color over the years. It was a silver base with a light coat of red over the top so the silver shown slightly through the red. Hard to get right, but when you do it looks amazing. I think it would be great on a GTO.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here ya go. These look great, makes it look lower in the front and cleaner overall. One of those details that set the car apart. I bought one for my 69 but it doesn't fit so I've got to hack it up and make it fit and look right. 

1970 Pontiac GTO Judge Air Dam | eBay

+1 on Candy Apple appearance wise (with black and orange Judge stripes buried in the clear :wink2 but is hard to get right and expensive. The color you picked in a base/clear would be repairable if the unforeseen should happen where the custom candy would be hard to match.

On a side note, I love Orbit Orange on 70 GTO's....but no other car!


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry but I won't be shooting red pretty much for the reasons you just mentioned. Also it coats everything in your painting area in red overspray. I painted my calipers red and just that had overspray on everything in my garage... 

As for judge stripes, it's tough to make them different. I did however come across this... VERY cool in my opinion. Maybe this with a lighter shade blue? But who knows anyone who can paint fire? And do I dare ask how much??


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Check this GT-37 for ideas: 1971 Pontiac GT-37 | Hemmings Motor News

Nice blue that pops in your face. I like the Sword Stripe, but it seems to come only with the GT or GT-37 cut-out (and in 3M reflective material). You could buy the kit (or maybe just one side?) and have a graphics company reproduce it without the GT-37, and in any color. 1972 GTO's had a 9-line sword stripe, but it goes on the upper eyebrows on the fenders and I don't think look as good.

I would add a fender emblem, just because I think fender emblems scream muscle car. I don't know your engine size, but maybe the '64-'68 GTO 6.5 Litre emblem with "400" numbers above it; you can also get any number individually to make up your cubic inches if other than 400 or 455; maybe the '69 GTO fender letters; or even the Firebird "Formula 400" or "Formula 455".

I also think the car looks cleaner without the wheel well chrome and rocker panel chrome in the GT-37 blue.

If you want custom graphics, usually a graphics maker can design something for you or work off of your design. If you can find a company that does tractor-trailer or box truck graphics, they could do this. I work for a company that repairs trailers and we use a couple different companies that can make/supply the graphics when they get damaged due to a wreck or panel replacement.

I am looking myself to add some custom graphics I have designed for my '68 Lemans project. So a graphics company is where I will take my ideas and let them do their thing for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've seen that 71 on the internet several times before. Definitely a looker and a fantastic example of what a GT-37 should be. The blue /white combo isn't exactly what I am looking for though. My car isn't a GT-37, nor is it a Judge, so I might not put any decals or anything on it at all. My only problem right now is figuring out where to find BASF paint and how much it's going to cost!!


----------



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

*Love the flames*

Man are those flames impressive!
The blue 442 is a fantastic shade!
No way would I paint any muscle car red. It just screams "write me a ticket officer".
Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That shade of blue looks very close to 1966's Barrier Blue. A tad darker.....paint it the color you want, it's your car. In 1980, I had a competition orange '66 GTO with a blacked out tail panel and slot mags. It looked great. If I had that car today, I'd leave it that color. It was originally a Fontaine Blue car. Do your own thing.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Minor setback on the Huntington Blue Pearl paint.

My buddy talked to his paint guy about prices and he said that whoever we get the paint from will cross reference the paint, see that it's a Chip Foose paint, and jack up the name because of the Chip Foose paint. His recommendation was to drive around car lots and find a color I like. Not exactly the way I wanted to go, considering I want my car to have a unique color.

Since a 70 GTO has very sharp body lines I think a Pearl is definitely the way to go over a metallic. The Pearl will take on different shades in different lighting, giving the car more contrast and depth, whereas a Metallic will just look more or less sparkly. So... any suggestions on where to go from here?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with your paint guy....look at the late model cars around and find a nice deep blue. Plenty available and with a modern color in base/clear will be easy to match and repair should you scratch it or have a mishap.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Closest I could find just on a quick search. Not quite as dark of a blue but it's darn close. Any other recommendations feel free to post them up!


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

candy blue pearl? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYxeXxVZk58

corsa blue? (Yea it's KIA but there is one on my block and it is maybe my favorite color of blue on a car I have ever seen)
http://www.kia-forums.com/attachmen...219-my-2011-corsa-blue-optima-sx-dsc_0016.jpg


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

That's an awfully pretty color but I would prefer to keep it a 2-stage paint job. From what I understand Candy colors are 3-stage, right? Even some pearls are 3-stage but not all.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Orion88 said:


> That's an awfully pretty color but I would prefer to keep it a 2-stage paint job. From what I understand Candy colors are 3-stage, right? Even some pearls are 3-stage but not all.


I got a buddy that runs the body shop and collision center for Baron BMW here in KC. He just fixed another friend of mine's car after an accident, it's pearl white. I seem to remember him saying something about it always taking longer for pearl paint jobs because they are 3 stage and hard to color match to existing paint on the car after a collision. 

I'll tel ya though, I love me some pearl paint I think it's so much better than metallic as far as depth and color refraction.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Some pearls have the 'pearlyness' mixed into the base, others have an additional stage that you spray over the base. The pearlly look comes from the addition of muscovite flakes, whereas metallic paints have different types metal flake added depending on the paint. The metal flake reflect light, giving the paint that sparkly look. Muscovite on the other hand refracts light, giving the paint more depth, contrast, and somewhat appearing to be different colors on the same car depending on the lighting.

I'm glad 8 years of geology classes was worth something!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

One thing to consider: pearl paints can be very hard to match if a repair is made. I've seen and continue to see many late-model high end cars with mis-matched body colors due to poor color match. Especially the gold and white cars.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah I had considered that. I'm still searching for the right color. It doesn't necessarily have to be a pearl. Just something I'm considering. I really don't think I want metallic though. Still open to suggestions!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I had my '67 out today and as usual, I got lots of compliments about the color. It doesn't reproduce well on a computer screen but here it is. Gulf Turquoise. Paint code "K". The guys that rebuilt it in 1992-4 told me it was 2 base coats and 4 clear coats. It is "attractive" in that it stands out from the crowd. It is not green and it is not blue. In 21 years of ownership in Houston I have never seen another this color.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

That turquoise looks great, really looks good on the car. I still think I'm gonna paint my car purple though... mine's a 66 so feel free to steal my idea.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

2015 lexus rc f metallic blue
http://www.inautonews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/08-2015-Lexus-RC-F-Detroit-Live.jpg
a factory color that is insane in real life - go to your local lexus dealer to see it in person


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow.... I will definitely have to look into that one!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Again, that looks a lot like '66 Barrier Blue. It's got that purple hue to it that makes it go electric.....like the music did, in 1966!!


----------

